
The Swedish Exception? - 1cvmask
https://bppblog.com/2020/04/23/the-swedish-exception/
======
NicoJuicy
Important anekdote, since I live in Belgium and a lot of people ( eg a
president) are not aware of it.

Contrary to popular believe, we are not doing that bad.

The only difference is, is that we also count "suspected" cases instead of
confirmed cases. Which causes a bigger number of cases versus other countries.

As a concrete example, that means 2264 confirmed cases versus the 4400 in the
statistics

An online source ( but I was already aware of it):
[https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-
news/1064...](https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-
news/106454/coronavirus-why-belgium-also-counts-suspected-deaths/)

